# Rihanna: Liebesurlaub mit Ashton Kutcher?



## beachkini (28 März 2012)

​

Nach den vielen Gerüchten um Rihannas angeblichen Nachtbesuch bei Schauspieler Ashton Kutcher (34), soll die Sängerin den Schauspieler nun nach London eingeladen haben. Das britische Boulevardblatt “The Sun” berichtet, dass die Sängerin im Sommer Shows beim “Wireless Festival” im Hyde Park und bei “Radio 1 Hackney Weekend” in London geben wird. Ashton Kutcher soll ihr dabei Gesellschaft leisten. Die beiden verbringen Medienberichten zu Folge schon seit acht Wochen viel Zeit miteinander. Erst letzte Woche wurde Rihanna dabei gesehen, wie sie spät in der Nacht das Anwesen von Ashton Kutcher verließ.

“Rihanna hat Freunden erzählt, dass er lustig und süß ist. Die beiden verbringen eine schöne Zeit.” erzählt ein Insider gegenüber der britischen “The Sun”. Ashton Kutcher hat sogar schon Rihannas jüngeren Bruder Rorrey kennengelernt, dem die R’n'B-Sängerin sehr nahe steht. Der Insider sagt zu diesem Treffen: “Es ist also eine große Sache, dass er Ashton traf. Offensichtlich findet Rihanna, dass die Beziehung ernst ist.”

Es sieht so aus, als wäre es den beiden wirklich ernst miteinander. Ashton Kutcher gehört nämlich der Kabbalah, einer mystischen Tradition des Judentum an, über die Rihanna nun alles wissen möchte: “Sie ist neugierig auf Kabbalah und hat angefangen, Fragen zu stellen. Sie ist neuen Dingen gegenüber offen und war immer ein sehr spirituelles Mädchen. Wenn sie und Ashton sich wirklich näher kommen, will sie in der Lage sein, das zu verstehen”, sagte ein Insider zu “thesun.co.uk.”
(prominent24.de)


----------



## BlueLynne (28 März 2012)

aber Ashton hat doch kein rotes Bändchen um: Kabbalah ??


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2012)

der passt nicht zu ihr


----------



## alida29 (11 Apr. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> der passt nicht zu ihr



Richtig - Absolut nicht !!!


----------

